# Thursday at Memory Lane



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 22, 2022)

Few from today


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 22, 2022)

More


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 22, 2022)

Few more


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 22, 2022)

If it's as cold there as it is here in W. Penna. better bundle up tonight and tomorrow night. Did anyone notice how much the Captain America helmet was in one of the pics? Thanks for posting.


----------



## mikecuda (Sep 22, 2022)

schwinnguyinohio said:


> Few more
> 
> View attachment 1699933
> 
> ...



THX for sharing with us.


----------



## COB (Sep 23, 2022)

Saw this briefly there Thursday morning but it got whisk away!


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 23, 2022)

CINDY THE MISSISSIPPI GIRL GOT IT COB


----------



## Rusty72 (Sep 23, 2022)

Anybody know if this bike sold and who owns it ?


----------



## 2000ITR (Sep 23, 2022)

Thanks for the pics. Somewhat glad I am too far away to attend...there is so much quality merch there and I would never be able to make a decision on what to purchase...

I am planning on attending my first Copake swap meet next month, is that meet on this same kind of level?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Sep 23, 2022)

Pm 
Sent !


----------



## mrg (Sep 23, 2022)

Great pics! Any pics of the front of this unusual color WF Super, wondering what light/ color ?,@schwinnguyinohio ?, found one!, second pic.


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 23, 2022)

A couple more.  The crossbar is fake, speedo is original and the tank is aluminum.


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 27, 2022)

Thanks for the pictures, looks like I missed a good show.

-mike


----------



## jgsb1966 (Sep 27, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> If it's as cold there as it is here in W. Penna. better bundle up tonight and tomorrow night. Did anyone notice how much the Captain America helmet was in one of the pics? Thanks for posting.



The Captain America helmet was $125 if I recall correctly.


----------



## HEMI426 (Sep 27, 2022)

That's what I get for them, I ask $150 and they offer $125. I have 19 of them.


----------

